# The Pot of Gold!



## jjsunderground (Dec 4, 2007)

heres a pic of my soil germination technique. i dubbed this the pot of gold...i took about 30 or so iffy seed out after i selected all the nice seeds. theres probably about 10 or so that broke soil. check it oooouuuuut! make tha bout 25 seedlings! not bad...:holysheep:


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, so you germ them in the soil and then transplant into their own pots? Very interesting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2007)

Have fun seperating all of those.


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha ive done that before , you can leave them all in same pot for well over a week after sprouted lolz ,unless that depends on the strain , i have got pics on my camera of my old experiments xD


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of beans in a 16 oz cup waiting to break soil... If it is a pain in the butt to separate, you will most definitely hear me whine, moan and make everyone miserable here with me!


----------



## IV:XX (Dec 5, 2007)

Using Perlite would make the pain less intense.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

no people! i plan ono growing a medicino cannabis bush! ill just keep transplanting every time it out grows its container.​


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

Im sorry thats just not a good idea.. Those roots are gonna get tangled and be fighting for water, fresh air, and nutes the whole grow..


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, it's a good experiment JJ. Ill be sure to see where this goes. I was kinda thinkin about the same thing but was unsure if it would all work out. Good luck bro.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

what are u gonna do when some of them our males because u will for shure have a mix of males and females in their how do u plan on dealing with that like bizzy high said they are gonna be fighting each outher ,now if u new they were all female i could see u trying this but under the circumstances i dont no what ull do ?


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 6, 2007)

lol hold on im lost here ... are we talking about kids!
i believe we are well 1/3 kids turn out how ya want them too right lol so even if they fight with bro & sis 1 of them will turn out fine.... lolz


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> lol hold on im lost here ... are we talking about kids!
> i believe we are well 1/3 kids turn out how ya want them too right lol so even if they fight with bro & sis 1 of them will turn out fine.... lolz


 
:giggle:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

ill cut all the males when they show. its my bonsai bush.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

heres a pic...ill prune it and train it well. also keep it from becoming to overly root bound.​


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> heres a pic...ill prune it and train it well. also keep it from becoming to overly root bound.​



:holysheep:

Look at them streeeeeetch for some light... lighting is going ot be an issue to. You'll get a bush alright... of like 3 or 4 of the top growers and everything else will be buried underneath. Those will probably be the males, LOL deep inside the forest secretly impregnating your females. those gigalos! :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Looks like a damn Chia Pet or should i say a Chia Pot. :hubba: I crack myself up. :rofl: Hope you get all laides JJ because you could run into some major problems.  *


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

123


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 6, 2007)

I really don't wanna seem like a buzz kill here or anything but isn't it possible that when you kill one of the many males you are more than likely gonna have in that pot those roots are going to of course die off and rot down there with the other roots that are still living? I honestly can say i hope the best for your bush lol but fighting root rot is not fun and an extremely up hill battle


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> I really don't wanna seem like a buzz kill here or anything but isn't it possible that when you kill one of the many males you are more than likely gonna have in that pot those roots are going to of course die off and rot down there with the other roots that are still living? I honestly can say i hope the best for your bush lol but fighting root rot is not fun and an extremely up hill battle



 NO PROBLEM MAN..I DONT THINK IT WILL HAVE AS MANY PROBLEMS AS PEOPLE ARE SUGGESTING. STAYING ON TOP OF TRANSPLANTING IS WHAT IS GONNA LEAD THE BUSH TO SUCCESS. I MAY TRAIN THE PLANTS FOR OPTIMAL AND EVEN LIGHT DISTRIBUTION. WE'LL SEE HOW IT GOES.​


----------



## thestandard (Dec 8, 2007)

u need a huuuuuuge container in like a week or so. all i know is i'd kill em' all trying to transplant 1 by 1. the sound of roots tearing is worse than nails on a chalkboard for me, cuts right down to my SOUL! lol


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 9, 2007)

lolz look this is how it is at the end of the day , if he has the seeds to do this 50/50 experiment then we should just support his ideas then even if it fails he's happy enough he tried it & isnt fussed cuz he got more seeds lolllll


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 9, 2007)

im not saying ppl shouldnt comment though, just alot of negative vibes man... lol!!!


----------



## theminx (Dec 9, 2007)

good luck  

nothing ventured nothing gained :tokie:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 9, 2007)

updates for you. success is my only option failure's not! ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 10, 2007)

me want me shilling!​


----------



## Mutt (Dec 10, 2007)

wow JJ, hope you got a 50 gallon drum and a truck load of dirt come transplant time. 
They look nice and green tho.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the grow man.  It's going to take a lot of your time and care as they get older, but it will be that much more rewarding. :aok:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 15, 2007)

after power went out four or five days ago i didnt expect it to be out for five days. my plants had no light and no heat for four days. i brought them out a couple of days but now power is back on and the grow is continuing. peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

this thread is now closed...thanks.


----------

